# youtube channels



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

What are some good youtube channels relating to prepping?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like Canadian Prepper's channel. He has over 500 well-produced videos that run the gamut of prepping.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

PREPAREDMIND101
Survival on Purpose
SensiblePrepper
Mid-American Prepper
TheUrbanPrepper
Survival Lilly


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Lots of good channels. Canadian Prepper is well done and well thought out.


----------

